# Головокружения из-за нестабильности шейных позвонков



## tanechik (8 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте в январе 2019 года все началось с приступа - голову как-будто зажало в тиски, в глазах темно , уши заложило ,руки ноги онемели , начался озноб. Очень испугалась. Потом стало легче, но периодически темнело в глазах и шатало, общая слабость.Давление низкое 100 на 80 , я гипотоник. Обращалась в декабре 2018 года к врачу неврологу, так как симптомы начинались ,  поставила диазноз остеохондроз, она назначила кавинтон, массаж,рентген (определилась сглаженность физиологического лордоза, снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков С3-4, С 4-5, С5-6, субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок скошенность в/углов С3-6 в переднем отделе и подчёркнутость и заостренность их в заднем отделе, в боковой проекции смещение тел кзади С3 до 0.1 см, С4-5 до 0.3 см. В фазе сгибания - амплитуда смещения тел кзади увеличилась С3 до 0.2 см, С 4-5 до 0.4 см. В фазе разгибания- смещение лестничное тел кпереди: С3 до 0.2 см, С4-5 до 0.3 см (нестабильность). Ункоартроз С4-С7) и физио, вроде бы появились улучшения, случился приступ описываемый в начале. Положили уже в стационар , сделала МРТ головы и шеи (патологий не выявлено) узи сосудов (кровоток в ЛСК в дистальных отделах на уровнеV4 сегмента- в правой ПА- соответствут возрастной норме, ЛСК = 51 см/сек; в левой умеренно снижен ЛСК = 35 см/сек,признаки венозной дисфункции) прокапали эуфелин пирацетам витамин В12. Улучшений особо не было так и выписали. Назначили амбулаторно ЛФК , после которой я почувствовала себя хуже, а также кавинтон, бетасерк, нейробион , мидокалм. Сходила на консультацию к мануальщику , сказал смещение есть и есть над чем ему работать, хотя я знаю , что при смещении запрещается применять мануальную терапию. Не знабю к кому уже обращаться. Про свой  остехондроз я конечно знала  уже давно примерно в 2012 году он дал о себе знать : на фоне стресса после смерти отца у меня были головокружения несколько дней, вызывала скорую, врач скорой поставил диагноз ВСД, а мой участковый доктор невролог поставил хондроз , сделала несколько инъекций диклофенака и все вроде прошло, начала заниматься аквааэробикой, йогой и забыла про свою шею до недавнего времени. Сейчас все проявилось по другому, стало сташновато. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что мне делать. Хочется жить полноценно, заниматься семьёй , работой, ходить на любимую йогу. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2019)

От такого "лечения" просто не могло быть улучшения.
Хорошо бы попасть к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), умеющему работать с мышцами, который установит правильный диагноз и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2019)

> голову как-будто зажало в тиски, в глазах темно , уши заложило ,руки ноги онемели , начался озноб. Очень испугалась


А где про позвоночник?
Больше на паническую атаку похоже.


----------



## tanechik (10 Фев 2019)

Снимки МРТ шеи 2019, МРТ поясницы 2012, по рентгену только описание которое описано в начале переписки, снимок после выписки мне не отдали.

   

Может порекомендуете медикаментозное лечение помимо лфк и мануальной


----------



## tanechik (15 Фев 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Владимир, здравствуйте, не знаю к кому обратиться и что делать,сходила, к нейрохирургу, он посмотрел снимки, МРТ, сказал что из-за нестабильности позвонков шеи (гипермобильность) имеется СПА, лечение кавинтон, бетасерк, нейробион одобрил и сказал не желательно ходить к мануальному терапевту, ЛФК пока исключить.
Не знаю что делать, приступы (в голове в ушах шум,озноб, слабость в конечностях, зевота) периодически повторяются после временного облегчения, гарамотного вертеброневролога у нас не найти, к мануальному боюсь идти, как-бы хуже не было.Нашла по отзывам хорошего мануальщика, новсе равно страшновато.Даже не знаю как быть. Посоветуйте, заранее благодарю.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Фев 2019)

По поводу мануальной терапии нейрохирург заблуждается.
Проку от назначенного медикаментозного лечения не будет.
Грамотный врач-мануальный терапевт сам назначает медикаментозное лечение.


----------



## tanechik (16 Фев 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев,


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> По поводу мануальной терапии нейрохирург заблуждается.
> Проку от назначенного медикаментозного лечения не будет.
> Грамотный врач-мануальный терапевт сам назначает медикаментозное лечение.


----------



## tanechik (16 Фев 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Владимир Иванович, а вы посмотрели снимки МРТ? Если нет, то посмотрите пожалуйста, есть ли нестабильность позвонков или смещение, ещё рентген загружу. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2019)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым. На кранио-вертебральном уровне имеется ограничение подвижности в результате мышечно-тонических нарушений,  нарушение венозного оттока. Это может давать подобную симптоматику. Кроме того, ограничение подвижности в кранио-вертебральном переходе,  увеличивает двигательную  на нагрузку на нижерасположенные позвоночно-двигательные сегменты, что приводит к их избыточной подвижности. .
Классические манипуляции конечно ни-ни. .. Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне и владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии, обладающий достаточным опытом работы с шеей. .


----------



## tanechik (16 Фев 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо Вам огромное

@AIR, мне говорили , что из-за присутствия хондрозных изменений артерия защемлена, следовательно приток крови нарушен и соответственно скорость в двух ПА разная.


tanechik написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев,
> 
> Спасибо Вам огромное, скажите из-за чего такие мышечной тонические нарушения произошли?


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2019)

"только хотелось бы узнать из-за чего такой мышечный тонус произошел"
Да пожалуйста! 
 За партой 10 лет сидели в школе? В институте?  За компьютером?  За рулём?  Да просто за столом на работе...
Работают тонически так называемые мышцы стабилизаторы положения головы в пространстве. ... И чем дольше работают,  тем сильнее в них напряжение. .


tanechik написал(а):


> @AIR, мне говорили , что из-за присутствия хондрозных изменений артерия защемлена,


А что нибудь более удобоваримое и понятное говорили


----------



## tanechik (17 Фев 2019)

@AIR,


AIR написал(а):


> А что нибудь более удобоваримое и понятное говорили


 Они мне объясняли простым видимо языком, что обострение хондроза , что из-за давления позвонков  артерия немного загнута и поднимается, естественно кровоток нарушен.


AIR написал(а):


> "только хотелось бы узнать из-за чего такой мышечный тонус произошел"
> Да пожалуйста!
> За партой 10 лет сидели в школе? В институте?  За компьютером?  За рулём?  Да просто за столом на работе...
> Работают тонически так называемые мышцы стабилизаторы положения головы в пространстве. ... И чем дольше работают,  тем сильнее в них напряжение. .


Спасибо за ответ, я на месте в принципе не сижу, йога, бег, раньше аквааэробика, я то думала, что вообще таких проблем с шеей не должно быть.

Спасибо, ставят только хондроз, что ЛФК поможет, массаж, который усугубил ситуацию, когда его назначили параллельно с медикаментозным лечением, физио.


----------



## AIR (17 Фев 2019)

tanechik написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ, я на месте в принципе не сижу, йога, бег, раньше аквааэробика, я то думала, что вообще таких проблем с шеей не должно быть.


"Однако ж есть ещё предположенье " , которое несколько неприятнее. .. Энергичные движения шеей при при подобных всяких разных упражнениях приходятся как раз на её середину, как на менее  фиксированный участок. ...  А это вызывает избыточную подвижность в местных позвоночно-двигательных сегментах. А в соседних подвижность ограничивается . . В итоге опять же получается тоже что я и говорил ранее, только несколько "противнее " - ограничение подвижности на кранио-вертебральном уровне и избыточная подвижность  (только еще бОльшая) в нижерасположенных ПДС. .


tanechik написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ, я на месте в принципе не сижу


В принципе такое бывает - с детского сада сразу замуж и чисто отдых при состоятельном муже... нигде не учиться и не работать.. но бывает такое редко... Обычно встречается сочетание двух самых неприятных для организма нагрузок - статической и "прыгательной" в разных пропорциях.. и их итог...


----------



## AIR (17 Фев 2019)

tanechik написал(а):


> Спасибо, ставят только хондроз,


Что значит "хондроз" - что это за такой вредный процесс в организме


tanechik написал(а):


> что из-за давления позвонков артерия немного загнута и поднимается,


Каким образом хондроз заставляет позвонки давить на позвоночные артерии  
И "вишенка на торте" - если при хондрозе позвонок  давит на артерию,  то с какого перепугу поможет ЛФК и массаж , а также медикаментозное лечение и физио.
Че-то здесь не коррелируется. .


----------



## tanechik (17 Фев 2019)

Спасибо, за ответы, мне интересно все-таки отток вен нарушен и дело не в артериях? И за счет чего нарушен отток понятно, что подвижность позвонков и что тонус мышц, но почему кровь не циркулирует так как надо, есть защемление?
Только может ли мануальный терапевт исправить и не усугубить мою ситуацию, он по отзывам грамотный специалист.
Я сейчас не хожу на тренировки, можно ли опять после назначений и процедур мануального терапевта возобновить тренировки,

Уважаемый AIR, ещё вопрос как вы относитесь в рефлексотерипии.


----------



## AIR (17 Фев 2019)

tanechik написал(а):


> мне интересно все-таки отток вен нарушен


У Вас же в обследовании указано "венозная  дисциркуляция"


tanechik написал(а):


> и дело не в артериях?


И в артериях тоже, просто механизм влияния другой.


tanechik написал(а):


> И за счет чего нарушен отток понятно, что подвижность позвонков и что тонус мышц, но почему кровь не циркулирует так как надо, есть защемление?


Вроде Вам все понятно,  а связать причину и следствие не можете.. . Асимметрично напряженные мышцы смещают позвонки относительно соседних и это влияет и на артерии, а скорее на их нервное сплетение и соответстующее влияние на сосудистый тонус..
Артериальная кровь поступает под давлением,  а венозная уходит самотеком и поэтому напряжёнными мышцами пережимается легче и к тому же через воздействие на местные рецепторы.


tanechik написал(а):


> Только может ли мануальный терапевт исправить и не усугубить мою ситуацию, он по отзывам грамотный специалист.


Умение читать и легко изъясняться  не показатель.. Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения именно на шейном уровне, особенно кранио-вертебральном переходе,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии и имеющий достаточный опыт работы именно с шеей..


tanechik написал(а):


> Я сейчас не хожу на тренировки, можно ли опять после назначений и процедур мануального терапевта возобновить тренировки,


Это смотреть специалисту, тренировки бывають разные!


----------



## tanechik (17 Фев 2019)

@AIR, спасибо Вам огромное, буду искать специалиста, хотя у нас найти такого крайне тяжело.


----------



## tanechik (21 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте, посмотрите, пожалуйста, мою тему. Мучаюст с января, хожу до сих пор по врачам. Вертебролога не нашла конечно, пошла к мануальному в марте он мне делал иголки потом провел манипуляции с шеей, легче немного стало, но не сразу , советовали все врачи лфк кто на растяжку кто силовые, в результате становилось хуже после упражнений, повторилась атака с повышением давления 145 на 80 пульс 107, шум в ушах, озноб. Сходила к одной профессорше неврологу, в результате назначила стимулотон, так как посчитала, что у меня дипрессия, от которого слабость еще больше апатия, и т.д. Что делать или лучше ничего не делать, и не знаешь кого слушать.дипрессии у меня не было, может переутомление физическое из-за того, что начала по устрам бегать, потом на работу, но чувствовался наоборот прилив сил, а тут такое с головой.


----------



## Подмосковный (21 Мар 2019)

@tanechik, такие заболевания лечит врач под названием психотерапевт или психиатр и чем быстрее вы к нему попадете, тем быстрее он вас сможет вылечить.


----------



## tanechik (21 Мар 2019)

Зачем мне психитерапевт, я себя чувствовала хорошо, бегала по утрам, может это всд , а тут сразу психотерапевт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

Так и название - атака,
То есть здоров - и ВДРУГ, атака


----------



## Подмосковный (21 Мар 2019)

tanechik написал(а):


> Зачем мне психитерапевт, я себя чувствовала хорошо, бегала по утрам, может это всд , а тут сразу психотерапевт.



потому что вы не одна такая и невролог уже назначила вам АД, а вы их бросили из-за побочек, да у них есть такое свойство, как побочки, поэтому надо обращаться к психотерапевту, который будет вмести с вами, смотря на ваше самочувствие подбирать вам препараты и принимать их надо долго и не ждать, что через неделю вам будет легче.


----------



## tanechik (21 Мар 2019)

Я только начала их пить сегодня


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и название - атака,
> То есть здоров - и ВДРУГ, атака


Значит вы того де мнения, что и господин Подмосковный идти к психотерапевту


----------



## BlackND (21 Мар 2019)

ну ПТ точно хуже не сделает


----------



## tanechik (21 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня ситуация схожая с antonio тоже гипермобильность шейных позвонков , и спазм с левой стороны, мне тоже рекомендовали вертебролога, который может работать на кранио-вертебральном уровне, такового у нас в Хабаровске не найти , да и мануальщика профессионала тоже. Один невролог советует лфк на растяжку мышц, другой силовую на укрепление мышц, мне от лфк  еще хуже, хотя до этого состояния занималась и йогой и танцами и аквааэробикой и бегом, который и спровоцировал мое состояние. Я бегала зимой на стадионе вполне возможно застудила мышцу таким образом. Последний невролог прописала стимулотон из -за которого состояние ужасное (слабость, озноб, шум в ) так и промучалась весь день к вечеру немного отошла, но тяжесть в голове и спазм периодический в затылке присутствует.


BlackND написал(а):


> ну ПТ точно хуже не сделает


 Спасибо, за участие, я читала тему и была в шоке, у нас сколько врачей столько и мнений, у меня не было стрессов , ведь занималась физкультурой давно, бегом начала заниматься причем так понравилось несколько месяцев и наоборот чувствовала прилив сил до января когда появились симптомы, у меня присутствует в данный момент при утреннем пробуждении стянутость мышц плечевого пояса прям хочется их размять. А лечить нужно не химией, а прогулками на свежем воздухе, лфк, хотя лфк мне может спровоцировать приступ, мне кажется нужно сначала мне расслабить мышцы глубокие шеи, а потом какую то лфк пробовать, тема которую читала.


----------



## Подмосковный (21 Мар 2019)

@tanechik, ваша проблема в том, что вы сами для себя уже все решили, у вас даже тема называется головокружения из-за нестабильности шейных позвонков. Вам же сделали МРТ, грамотный врач вам скажет, что ваша симптоматика не из-за этого. Я понимаю, что мое мнение для вас на этом форуме не авторитетно, ваше здоровье и вам с этим жить и вам решать. Доктор Ступин уже дважды, а то и трижды в вашей теме дал вам направление, перечитайте свою тему и его сообщения и не надо самой себя лечить по интернету и самой ставить себе диагнозы и считать себя умнее других.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Мар 2019)

да от бега легко могло спровоцировать головокружение, у самой когда проблема с шеей была, от бега только хуже было. Делала постепенно медленно много лфк, потом опять стала бегать, но уже в спец. кроссовках с пяточкой с воздухом, для бега, у известных фирм есть такие, рекомендую, в них вообще не чувствуется отдача на позвоночник при беге 
А если стягивает мышцы при пробуждении, может стоит поискать причину в месте для сна, матрас какой, подушка?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

tanechik написал(а):


> Я только начала их пить сегодня
> 
> Значит вы того же мнения, что и господин Подмосковный идти к психотерапевту


Еще найти надо.

Все Ваши жалобы не специфичны, привязывать их к конкретным проблемам позвоночника трудно. Чаще они звучат от пациентов не с позвоночником, а с паническими атаками. Значит надо разбираться. Как всегда важен процент соотношения причин.
Лечение позвоночника, особенно массажем, физиотерапией, рефлексотерапией, мануальной терапией на мягких мышцах, ЛФК - само по себе хорошая телесная психотерапия и возможно Вы найдете врача, который долго и и понемногу приведет ситуацию к отсеиванию не специфических жалоб.
Но психиатры это умеют делать лучше и быстрее.


----------



## tanechik (22 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, лфк я бы делала с удовольствием, но от нее мне становится хуже от упражнений изометрической релаксации или силовых (по Бубновскому). Может скинете ссылку на правильные упражнения.

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, спасибо большое, может посоветуйте кроссовки конкретные и еще лфк, если можно. И еще, каким-нибудь специалистам обращались за помощью когда проблемы с шеей  ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (22 Мар 2019)

ах да, на мануалку я не ходила, я справлялась лфк, когда острая фаза ушла, я ходила на массаж мышц спины, это просто мнут хорошо мышцы спины и шеи, ниче не хрустят, хрустели мне только грудным отделом, и-то я сама попросила. Самой дома можно из полотенчика скатать валик для шеи, на него положить тряпочку с аппликатором Кузнецова (колючки) или он готовый уже продается в аптеке, лежать на апликаторе с валиком минут 10 шеей. Отлично расслабляет мышцы. Ванны с морской солью или какие делают в санаториях мне очень хорошо помогают расслабиться (бишофит, простая соль с эфирными маслами, если аллергии нет)


----------



## tanechik (22 Мар 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, спасибо


----------

